# Google play launches Books in India



## amjath (Feb 28, 2013)

First Turn by Turn Navigation now this Google Books is here. Check it out people 

*play.google.com/store/books?feature=corpus_selector

Next up Google Music Yayyyy


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2013)

Woah! I need google movies then i guess i can get the free movie that comes with nexus 10


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 28, 2013)

They need to launch nexus phones too but i am disappointed.


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2013)

Movies, Music and Nexus device [Play Store to sell Nexus] left to launch in India



theserpent said:


> Woah! I need google movies then i guess i can get the free movie that comes with nexus 10



woah free movies what movies comes with Nexus 10 bro


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 28, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> They need to launch nexus phones too but i am disappointed.



+1 . Google Please Sell NEXUS Devices.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 28, 2013)

Google Devices is what I look forward to the most. Hopefully by the time the Motorola X phone will launch they will have it on the Play store in India 

BTW Flipkart is gonna have serious competition in the ebooks market now. Who will people prefer FK or Google? Google has the advantage since its a trusted name,has more resources and any person who owns an android handset can directly buy from the Google Play Books app now.

More competition=better for consumer


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2013)

I dont think motorola's x phone ll come to India cause they closed their sale in India


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't find 300 book frank miller in there 
anyone?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> Movies, Music and Nexus device [Play Store to sell Nexus] left to launch in India
> 
> 
> 
> woah free movies what movies comes with Nexus 10 bro



IDK...Like nexus 7 had got free Ice age


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah can't find some books in there, but didn't expect them, they are not even on kindle
everyone has the same boring stuff in the freeb section, gutenberg or archive have better pickings, even google book search with a full free download filter is better than the free ebooks section 
plus its getting a little confusing, theres google books and google play books

need google music first, it backs up all your music in the cloud and streams them anywhere


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

Google books prices are higher than Fk.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2013)

do I get the PDF? is it DRM-free?


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 28, 2013)

Talk about business strategies all this time they were ignoring us (okay fan boys spare me from quarrel) and le apple launched iTunes and other stuff leaving out just ibookstote and see how fast Google jumped in to fill the gap.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> I dont think motorola's x phone ll come to India cause they closed their sale in India



Motorola used to sell mobiles in India, not anymore.


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Motorola used to sell mobiles in India, not anymore.


thats what i meant bro


ico said:


> do I get the PDF? is it DRM-free?


Not in PDF. So i guess it ll answer ur next question


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

If I can't get DRM free ePubs, forget google or even fk books, I use coolreader and epubs only, PDFs are not suited for reading on mobile devices(text reflow  ) and I don't think coolreader supports drm on epubs.


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2013)

People asking for Google music, it's already there for India :-S


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 3, 2013)

eggman said:


> People asking for Google music, it's already there for India :-S


I can't see!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2013)

Books @ Google Play is really overpriced. Bookadda / Flipkart is cheaper.

Though I bought "I Too Had A Love Story"..!! Rating was good, costed Rs. 66/-

I don't think we can download it as E-Book. Only option is to read online.

And I really think I have wasted Rs 66/-. I don't think this would even work. Because if one can't download it as PDF, it's surely not going to work in India.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Books @ Google Play is really overpriced. Bookadda / Flipkart is cheaper.
> 
> Though I bought "I Too Had A Love Story"..!! Rating was good, costed Rs. 66/-
> 
> ...




Go back google, we need offline files and we need epub, period.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2013)

Really. Going online whenever you want to read the book is really a big problem.

I (and many other members I guess) would like to read the book on my free time say when I'm travelling and all. So this is really not a good option.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Really. Going online whenever you want to read the book is really a big problem.
> 
> I (and many other members I guess) would like to read the book on my free time say when I'm travelling and all. So this is really not a good option.


And epub/mobi books would help, I hate the online reader from Flipkart/Google, Coolreader is much much better


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good addition but the books are way too expensive


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 28, 2013)

Google movies are here too!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

Just noticed the new app which was automatically installed on my phone. I guess they want to take the present competition head on.
Collection looks good.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

^ oh acha acha u had ur exam isn't it


----------

